# Rollfast serial numbers Help ID



## kirk thomas (May 7, 2018)

I found this bike today and cannot find any info on Rollfast serial numbers. The serial number on this bike is U121   18 Like that on the bottom bracket. The wheels are 28"


----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2018)

Circa 1930 I believe.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 11, 2018)

Technically, there isn't ANY known Snyder/Rollfast serial info. Many years ago, Phil Marshall, myself, and a few others figured out that sometime during 1940, they began stamping a two digit reverse year code on the BB, Also two letters, meaning unknown, but typically "SN" or "EH". They used said coding through '56.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 10, 2021)

Maybe *1933*-U?


----------

